# Looking for a job in Melbourne



## Tingz2013 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I just got my VISA Subcass 300 (Prospective Marriage Visa). I am looking for any kind of job that would at least make me pre-occupied and also give me some income. 

I am keen for any job and if you know some job, please give me a buzz. 

I have been working as an administrative staff for almost 6 years and i also have my Certificate of Employment as well.

Would love to hear from you guys 

Cheers,


----------



## djjase (Jul 3, 2013)

maybe trying a job site like URL REMOVED might be a great place to start with?


----------



## JobsNow (Jul 19, 2013)

Try this site : linkedin


----------

